# 3 Ibc Container umbauen zu Teichfilter



## Andyzx12r (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo in die Gemeinde,

ich habe da mal ne Frage:
Nächstes Jahr möchte wir uns einen neuen Teichfilter bauen aus drei IBC Container.
Die Container werden so stehen das der Ablasshahn nach vorne zeigt und ich darann sie sie ca. 75cm in der Erde einzubauen um nicht soviel Höhe pumpen zu müssen.

So nun die Frage: Was wäre sinnvoll als Filtermedium?
Ich dachte an Filterbürsten in der ersten, in der Zweiten Filtermatten und die dritte ?

Macht es sin die Container aus dem Stahlgeflecht zunehmen undsie so direkt in der Erde einzubauen?
Wir haben leider hohes Grundwasser und im Winter wollte ich aber trotzdem gern die Container trocken legen. Um die Container sauber zubekommen dachte ich an eine Schlammpumpe wie man sie im Bauhäuser bekommt.

Bilder werde ich im laufe des Tages drann hängen an diesen Threat wenn es hilft.

Danke.


----------



## Andyzx12r (22. Juli 2014)

So hier mal ein Bild von den 3 IBC Container.
Obwohl jeder so welche kennt, denke ich.
Und ein Bild vom Teich, achso es soll noch ein Pflanzenfilter (Idee nach NG) dazu kommen, vor oder nach IBC?


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2014)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Was wäre sinnvoll als Filtermedium?


Was für einen Teich hast Du!? Fischteich mit welchen und wie vielen Fischen, Naturteich mit selbst zugewanderten Tierchen!? Wie groß ist der Teich so an sich? Ich gehe davon aus - gepumpte Version!?



Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn die Container aus dem Stahlgeflecht zu nehmen und sie so direkt in der Erde einzubauen?


Nein, das wäre nicht so gut. Das Metallgeflecht hält den Behälter in seiner Form und Du solltest lieber einen passenden Betonkeller bauen, wo die 3 IBC samt Geflecht in Reihe geklemmt auch rein passen. Schon alleine wegen dem aufsteigenden Grundwasser. Du musst ja auch an die Ablasshähne dran kommen und das Schmutzwasser ablaufen zu lassen...auch dafür wäre eine gemauerter Filterkeller besser, wo Du bequem neben den Behältern laufen und stehen kannst. Wenn Du die ganze Anlage im Erdreich versenkst, kommt Du doch weder an die Ablasshähne, noch an die Behälterverbindungsrohre ran. 


Dann würde ich die Behälter auch bis auf Teichniveau versenken, um das gesamte Behältervolumen auch als Filtervolumen zu nutzen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

den Teich sieht man auf den Bildern.
Er ist ca. 10m lang 5m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,6 m.
Fisch z.Z. Goldi und drei __ Graskarpfen die wir mal eingesetzt haben.
Es sollen noch mal ein paar Koi dazu kommen.
In erster Linie soll er nach Möglichkeit aussehen wie ein Naturteich, das Wasser sollte klarer werden muss aber nicht
dem allerletzten Stand der Wasserqulität entsprechen.

Das ganz wird dann als gepumpe Version entstehen, soweit jetzt die Idee.
Der Gedanke war es erst durch den Pflanzenfilter zu fördern und dann in die IBC Container.
Was wäre denn nun das beste in Ibc 1 Ibc 2 und Ibc3 einzubringen?


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Andreas.

Bei deiner gepumpten Version würde ich als ersten Filter einen Siebfilter "CompactSieve II" nehemen. Dann in den ersten IBC - gefüllt mit Japanmatten und dannin den nächsten IBC mit Helix - bewegt / belüftetet - und dann in deinen Pflanzengraben. So bist Du schon besser gerüstet, wenn es dann mehr und vor allem große Fische werden.

Das wäre so meine Idee.


----------



## Andyzx12r (26. Juli 2014)

Könnte man nicht auch einen Siebfilter in den IBC integrieren?
Welche Vorteil bringt ein Siebfilter zu den Bürsten?


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2014)

Der Siebfilter (Compactsieve II) ist zum Einen deutlich feiner als Bürsten und würde so besser das Wasser vom groben Schmutz bis 200 µm vorreinigen, so dass augenscheinlich sauberes Wasser durch deinen Filter laufen würde. Auch ist der Vorteil des Siebfilters - als gepumpte Version wie bei Dir -, dass der Schmutz sofort aus dem Wasserkreislauf heraus getrennt wird und so nicht mehr in Nährlösung übergehen kann.

Weiterer Vorteil eines Siebfilters ist die Reinigung eines solchen Vorfilters im Vergleich zum Bürstenvorfilter. Der Siebfilter reinigt sich fast selbstständig und es muss nur bei Bedarf mal am Schmutzablass gezogen werden und der Dreck ist weg. Die Bürsten müssten eher heraus genommen und von Hand gereinigt werden. Auch lassen die Bürsten noch zu viel Schmuddel durch, so dass Du vermutlich auch die Biofilterkammern regelmäßig (ggf. wöchentlich) komplett entleeren müsstest, um den Dreck vom Helix ab und aus der Kammer heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## Andyzx12r (26. Juli 2014)

Kann man so einen Siebfilter nicht selber bauen?
Die Idee wäre: Ich stelle eine Regentonne die nicht konisch ist in ein IBC Contanier.
Die Seiten der Regentonne könnte man Strebenweise öffnen und dort den die Filtermatten befestigen.
Nun lässt man das Schmutzwasser von außen nach innen laufen, so bleibt der Dreck außen und kann dann über den Ablaufhahn abgeführt werden.

Wie wäre das?


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Was für Matten willste den da rein machen ...? Und vorallem wie machste die dann Sauber ...?  So ein CS II kostet auch nicht die Welt und holt auf alle Fälle mehr aus dem Wasser wie deinen Matten egal welche du nimmst .

Eine Idee wäre noch die Tonne im IBC an den Seiten zu Öffnen und die mit einem 200 oder 300 Edelstahl Gewebe bespannen , nur ist da auch wieder die Frage wie machste das Gewebe sauber ...?

Schau mal bei der * Suche * nach Eigenbau Siebfilter . Sollte einiges an brauchbarem hier im Forum geben .
Da holste dir eine Kiste , ein paar Flansche und ein Gewebe für kleines Geld . Vorallem haste nicht der ersten IBC verplant , den du wieder für was anderes nehmen kannst .

z.B deine Matten ....


----------



## Patric (26. Juli 2014)

Hey!

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur "zweiten Tonne" bzw. zur "bewegten Hel X Tonne". Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Luftpumpen (Bsp Hiblow 60) recht teuer in der Anschaffung (150 €), sehr teuer im Betrieb (51 Watt) und zudem recht laut ist (36 dba). Gibt es noch ne günstigere Methode das zu bewegen außer selber rühren? 

Gibts die Option das Hel X von oben zu berieseln? Bspw. so:

Das Wasser kommt über einen Flansch in die Tonne. Der Wasserstrahl fällt dann auf eine Filtermatte, die den Strahl "verteilt". Das Wasser tröpfelt dann "regenartig" auf die __ Hel-X Elemente. Das könnte dazu führen, dass die Hel-X Elemente immer gut belüftet sind und man spart sich den Lüfter. Aber erreicht man so auch die gewünschte Filterwirkung?

lg, Patric


----------



## Michael H (27. Juli 2014)

Morsche

Zu der Hiblow gibt es eine Alternative 

http://www.amazon.de/AquaForte-Hi-F...TF8&qid=1406441549&sr=8-1&keywords=hailea+v60

Die hat auch nur 35 Watt und macht auch ihre 3600 l/h .

Zu deiner Berieselung kann ich dir leider nichts sagen , hab ich auch noch nie gesehn das das jemand so gemacht hätte .


----------



## Andyzx12r (13. Aug. 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Luftpumpe in der LK 60 Version?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit machen können?

So könnte man den Filter belüften und den Teich gleich mit.


----------

